# Anyone owns one of these?



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Uniflame-C-4301-Newspaper-Log-Roller/dp/B0012M9UZ6
The old man that I bought the house from had one in the basement next to the wood stove, seen a few paper logs next to it, bit i was wondering if its any good, feedbacks anyone?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone read newspapers anymore?


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I do hehe


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

haven't seen one of those in years - he didn't have one of those "roll your own" cigarette makers? .... search thru the garage - bound to be a Pocket Fisherman buried out there ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wasn't there a thread on here a while ago where the poster was rolling up his doo-doo, drying it and burning it?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Wasn't there a thread on here a while ago where the poster was rolling up his doo-doo, drying it and burning it?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cat won't use the local paper in her box it stinks so bad of liberalism. It makes the house stink too if I try a fire.

ROFL, rolled logs!

I've over 25 acres of hardwoods and I can't keep up on the dead/blowdowns. Maybe this winter I will, if the snow are not too deep. New tractor but still 2wd, but BIGGER. Maybe get out to the maples for some sap too.


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I do have plenty of wood at my BOL, but i just paid of the lot so building my cabin off the grid will take time, just finished the foundation, next year hopefully, i was only thinking of using this to save some wood here at my primary residence, mostly for the garage, don't wanna burn junk in the house, over time could be able to save wood and stack some ahead


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

My great grandmother had one of those. They do work. Ah the memories....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Does anyone read newspapers anymore?


Ya mean all 6 pages of it?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got to agree with the majority on this. We dont take steenken liberal rags which pose as newspapers. We get a skinny free one from a nearby hick town once a week which has all the grocery ads. Gives enough to soak up some brisket grease. Not near enough to make fire logs. Now those newspapers are great for grilling burgers. Last one of these I bought was 12 bucks..looks like the price has went up. They work great even if a person has to go buy a newspaper to feed it. Use the cheaper hamburger meat with it cause the grease is part of the combustion process. Lean stuff dont cook right. 
Qwik Cook Grill as Seen on TV Alternative Fuel Cooker Use Newspaper Brand New | eBay


----------



## Conroy85 (Aug 14, 2016)

I also get that skinny free one every week, and i get the local one during the hockey season, 3 of my family members get the Ottawa citizens every day so my plan was to ask them to put them aside for me, then i get free paper logs!
Hehe guess I think to much


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to facebook


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Conroy85 said:


> I also get that skinny free one every week, and i get the local one during the hockey season, 3 of my family members get the Ottawa citizens every day so my plan was to ask them to put them aside for me, then i get free paper logs!
> Hehe guess I think to much


What a deal. Smart thinkng on that. All our elderly kinfolks seem to be in Heaven..or we could prob have some too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Got to agree with the majority on this. We dont take steenken liberal rags which pose as newspapers. We get a skinny free one from a nearby hick town once a week which has all the grocery ads. Gives enough to soak up some brisket grease. Not near enough to make fire logs. Now those newspapers are great for grilling burgers. Last one of these I bought was 12 bucks..looks like the price has went up. They work great even if a person has to go buy a newspaper to feed it. Use the cheaper hamburger meat with it cause the grease is part of the combustion process. Lean stuff dont cook right.
> Qwik Cook Grill as Seen on TV Alternative Fuel Cooker Use Newspaper Brand New | eBay


They can be used here to line my kid's guinea pig cages. They have three piggies. The rags are good used as lining under the wood chip bedding.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's a lot of youtube videos on log making


----------

